# Strongest Admiral vs Weakest Yonko



## Finalbeta (Mar 4, 2016)

Pic your strongest admiral and make him fighting the weakest yonko

You decide the location, knowledge and starting distance and who wins

Only current characters


----------



## Nekochako (Mar 4, 2016)

Well then it would be Big Mom vs Akainu for this one i guess since Akainu should be the strongest admiral at the moment and while Big Mom could be equal to the other yonkos i still think she is a slight step below the others. 

Location: Marineford
Knowledge: They have full knowledge of each other
Starting distance: Not sure, but i guess Big Mom stands a couple of hundred meters from Akainu when they start fighting. 

Akainu wins this with high/extreme-diff. No way too say why since we haven?t seen Big Mom go all out yet but the strongest admiral should atleast be able to beat some of the yonko.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2016)

I agree that Akainu beats BM with about the same diff as he beat Aokiji


----------



## barreltheif (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd tentatively give Akainu/Aokiji the benefit of the doubt against Shanks/Teach. But in general the yonkou are definitely stronger than the admirals. Teach just hasn't reached his peak yet, and Shanks never fulfilled his potential, instead choosing to sacrifice his arm, betting it on Luffy.


----------



## gold ace (Mar 4, 2016)

Akainu draws with BB and Shanks.


----------



## Cormag (Mar 4, 2016)

.. strongest admiral of course. never ever was such a discrepancy in power implied. if anything there's reason to believe that akainu is a contender for the absolute strongest, competing with kaido and dragon.


----------



## giantbiceps (Mar 4, 2016)

Weakest Yonko > Strongest Admiral


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Mar 4, 2016)

the strongest admiral (akainu) beats the weakest yonkou (bb/big mum) without a hint of doubt. afaik akainu is almost as important as blackbeard to the story, and that includes his strength too for the fight between him and luffy near eos


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2016)

Akainu doesn't need extreme difficulty here. He beats the weakest one with High Difficulty.


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 4, 2016)

Yonkou so far have a far more intimidating aura implying a superiority overall.
Now Akainu would be the strongest by a slight marigin compared to the other admirals.
BB should be the weakest since he just recently rose to power and i doubt he has reached his full potential yet.

So Akainu vs BB.
Akainu wins with very high/extreme diff.

Anyway the difference between these characters are minimal and each fight would be at least very high diff so both sides have a chance to win/lose.


----------



## Amol (Mar 4, 2016)

Akainu vs BB or Big Mom
It can go either way extreme diff.


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 4, 2016)

with wb dead, its fair game between admirals and yonko (eos bb being an exception). akainu has a chance against any of the yonko.  fuji prolly doesnt tho.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 4, 2016)

Generally I'd say the only Admiral who has a chance against a Yonko is the Fleet Admiral, in this case Akainu. A Yonko beats any other Admiral.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 4, 2016)

Akainu beats Big Mom lower end of high diff.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 4, 2016)

Most of you guys on here seem to treat things in such a rigidly linear fashion, clinging to pre-conceived tier ranking lists and refusing to deviate from them. No offence intended but it's such a childish and rudimentary way of analysing things. 

At this real elite level of strength (Admirals and Yonko) the margins if present will by tiny; any fight between any pair of them will be settled with nothing less than high difficulty. Consequentially, what you need looks at is specific strengths and weaknesses of each combatant, what skills & abilities they bring to the table and how the opposing side can best counter them.

Big Mom, the yonko that everyone on here perceives to the be weakest (for what reason I don't know) may very well turn out to be the best person to face Akainu as her skills may be the natural counter to Akainu's magma powers and his more rough & direct fighting style and it may turn out to be Kaido who has a natural weakness to Akainu and is the one he'll always defeat. Likewise Fujitora & Kizaru could beat Shanks but lose to Kaido ......... etc etc you get the picture hopefully.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 4, 2016)

Implying the female yonko that's going to be one the first two to go down is as strong as the strongest marine and one of the main antagonists/final villains of the series


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Mar 4, 2016)

We have no clue how strong and who the weakest Yonko is. She/he could still be stronger than Akainu (esp. Shanks lol). The storyline doesn't really matter that much, since the Yonko can fall through a systematic team effort (except for Blackbeard, but he has great potential).


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 4, 2016)

Legendary Pervert said:


> The storyline doesn't really matter that much



Quote of the day tbh.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 4, 2016)

If Strongest Admiral is capable of beating a Yonko, then why the hell they are waiting for beating it ? Yonko = Ruler of the New World. You can find a Yonko if you want. You people are forgetting that the Marines job is to beat the Pirates, Pirates don't have that kind of mission. They can ignore Marines as they like. If someone is capable of ruling the New World, and if that ruler is also the enemy of the Marines, then that ruler is superior to the Marines. Plain and Simple.

Yonko > Admirals


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 4, 2016)

Maynard the Pursuer said:


> Most of you guys on here seem to treat things in such a rigidly linear fashion, clinging to pre-conceived tier ranking lists and refusing to deviate from them. No offence intended but it's such a childish and rudimentary way of analysing things.
> 
> At this real elite level of strength (Admirals and Yonko) the margins if present will by tiny; any fight between any pair of them will be settled with nothing less than high difficulty. Consequentially, what you need looks at is specific strengths and weaknesses of each combatant, what skills & abilities they bring to the table and how the opposing side can best counter them.
> 
> Big Mom, the yonko that everyone on here perceives to the be weakest (for what reason I don't know) may very well turn out to be the best person to face Akainu as her skills may be the natural counter to Akainu's magma powers and his more rough & direct fighting style and it may turn out to be Kaido who has a natural weakness to Akainu and is the one he'll always defeat. Likewise Fujitora & Kizaru could beat Shanks but lose to Kaido ......... etc etc you get the picture hopefully.



If only more people in the ol thought like this.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 4, 2016)

Legendary Pervert said:


> We have no clue how strong and who the weakest Yonko is. She/he could still be stronger than Akainu (esp. Shanks lol). The storyline doesn't really matter that much, since the Yonko can fall through a systematic team effort (except for Blackbeard, but he has great potential).



Also this.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 4, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> If Strongest Admiral is capable of beating a Yonko, then why the hell they are waiting for beating it ?



Because yonkos also have crews with them? Marines have to attempt and govern the whole world, while yonkos stick to their own territories.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 4, 2016)

Big Mom rations Akainu (or Sengoku if you are counting him) so she can eat him for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2016)

My personal (completely arbitrary) ranking as of now: 

Kaido > Shanks >/= Akainu ~ Big Mom > Blackbeard ~ Kizaru >/= Fujitora

So basically there is a decent overlap with the trend favoring Yonkou.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 4, 2016)

convict said:


> My personal (completely arbitrary) ranking as of now:
> 
> Kaido > Shanks >/= Akainu ~ Big Mom > Blackbeard ~ Kizaru >/= Fujitora
> 
> So basically there is a decent overlap with the trend favoring Yonkou.



And you're a mod and somehow have that opinion.

What a twisted world we live in


----------



## Muah (Mar 4, 2016)

Aokiji vs Blackbeard.

Apparently blackbeard wins since hes the captain. Though if it wasnt for that i would place my money on Aokiji.


----------



## zoro (Mar 4, 2016)

Sakazuki defeats Teach with some degree of high difficulty, probably solid. Teach is already strong as fuck but magma-boy is a sponge too and he's more lethal


----------



## Yuki (Mar 4, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Sakazuki defeats Teach with some degree of high difficulty, probably solid. Teach is already strong as fuck but magma-boy is a sponge too and he's more lethal



How is he more lethal than someone with two DFs both of which are > Sakazuki's?


Yami sucks you in, Gura kills you.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Mar 4, 2016)

DavyChan said:


> And you're a mod and somehow have that opinion.
> 
> What a twisted world we live in


w-what's wrong with what he said? 


Juvia. said:


> How is he more lethal than someone with two DFs both of which are > Sakazuki's?
> 
> 
> Yami sucks you in, Gura kills you.



Yami sucks you in and nullifies your df ( i think?) while quake fruit just... quakes. Akainu has shown he can take those quakes and recover from them after a short break

meanwhile the magu fruit is something you'll never be able to recover from and the more delicate part of your body he hits the higher chance of you dying from that one hit

baffled i have to explain this tbh


----------



## zoro (Mar 4, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> How is he more lethal than someone with two DFs both of which are > Sakazuki's?
> 
> 
> Yami sucks you in, Gura kills you.



Sakazuki's casual attacks can still ruin you. See what happened to whitebeard's face. If Teach tries to suck him in he'll get covered in magma


----------



## Ruse (Mar 4, 2016)

Akainu vs the weakest Yonko would be a toss up, Oda is trying to bring the point home that the Yonko are the shit and shouldn't be taken lightly. Akainu has enough going for him given his own potrayal to not be ruled out either.


----------



## Orca (Mar 4, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Akainu vs the weakest Yonko would be a toss up, Oda is trying to bring the point home that the Yonko are the shit and shouldn't be taken lightly. Akainu has enough going for him given his own potrayal to not be ruled out either.



Agreed with this.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 4, 2016)

Gyro said:


> Sakazuki's casual attacks can still ruin you. See what happened to whitebeard's face. If Teach tries to suck him in he'll get covered in magma



The Yami will just suck in all the magma that comes at him rending his DF null in void.

No magma covering him at all.

Teach was still new to the Yami when we saw him last.

He will be close to mastering it now if it is not already mastered.

That means pretty much all DFs are useless against him.

Ranged or other wise. 



Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Yami sucks you in and nullifies your df ( i think?) while quake fruit just... quakes. Akainu has shown he can take those quakes and recover from them after a short break
> 
> meanwhile the magu fruit is something you'll never be able to recover from and the more delicate part of your body he hits the higher chance of you dying from that one hit
> 
> baffled i have to explain this tbh



You mean more lethal  via match up?

Coz if you look what i said above, you will see other wise.

A single Gura blow will be enough to oneshot anyone that is not a solid top tier.

Meanwhile even high tiers have been shown to block a magma blow when their defenses are up.

Block a blow from a magma fruit, just call Jinbe.

Block a blow from the Gura? Better call all 3 admirals.


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Mar 4, 2016)

IMO:

Akainu is the strongest admiral, he cannot beat Shanks and Kaido. At best he can tie with Kaido/Shanks, at worst, he loses very high/extreme diff.

Akainu have a chance of beating BB and Big Mom, but even then it's not guarantee, he need at least extreme diff even against the weakest Yonko.


----------



## zoro (Mar 4, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> The Yami will just suck in all the magma that comes at him rending his DF null in void.
> 
> No magma covering him at all.
> 
> ...



So Teach is unkillable? Since he can also suck in damage and he's mastered his fruit he can now absorb everything instantly?

Because unless he's able to absorb anything instantly he'll get fucked up by magma


----------



## Yuki (Mar 4, 2016)

Gyro said:


> So Teach is unkillable? Since he can also suck in damage and he's mastered his fruit he can now absorb everything instantly?
> 
> Because unless he's able to absorb anything instantly he'll get fucked up by magma



He can suck in a lot of shit yes.

He will seem to be, but that's obviously not the case.

But we will be at the point of wondering how the fk he's going to get beat.

The Yami is the strongest fruit in the world.

We will find out why sooner or later. But near invincibility will help.


----------



## zoro (Mar 4, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> He can suck in a lot of shit yes.
> 
> He will seem to be, but that's obviously not the case.
> 
> ...



Well Sakazuki is an experienced fighter and I don't think Teach is in his prime yet so I'm sure he'd find a way to bypass the absorption. If he can't then Teach is already stronger than I think so my answer to this thread would be different

But for now I'll assume he can, in which case the Magu Magu is lethal as fuck. It'd still be a fight worth seeing though and magma-boy would be badly injured at the end


----------



## HawkEye13 (Mar 4, 2016)

So Akainu vs Blackbeard, Akainu wins high diff




Juvia. said:


> Block a blow from the Gura? Better call all 3 admirals.


Bullshit, Akainu, aswell as the rest of the BB pirates took direct hits from Gura, Akainu also casually tanked a gura shot with one leg.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 4, 2016)

Akainu's magma can still be dealt with haki like Shanks did (sword didn't melt)

Thought with a cheap shot Saka can literally one-shot the enemy no matter who he is unless Kaido can't be killed even from his magma


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 4, 2016)

Strongest Admiral has to be Akainu but it's hard to think who the weakest would be right now with BB or Big Mom. Leaning towards BB right now because of recent Big Mom's portrayal, BB prolly has a way to go until he reaches his peak while Big Mom should still be in her peak so Akainu vs BB, giving that to Akainu right now. Plus BB can fuck around in fights which can leave openings for Akainu to exploit, BB just did this against WB and got slashed by a half dead WB, he was lucky to escape there with his crew...


----------



## Yuki (Mar 4, 2016)

HawkEye13 said:


> So Akainu vs Blackbeard, Akainu wins high diff
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, Akainu, aswell as the rest of the BB pirates took direct hits from Gura, Akainu also casually tanked a gura shot with one leg.



Yes, took... Not stop. >_>

That was not a Gura shot.

And please not the one leg shit again. 

Legs >>> Arms in strength. >_>


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 4, 2016)

Weakest Yonkou.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 5, 2016)

People forgetting (again) that Akainu has no Bisento to surprises BB. BB actually stopped WB's Quake powers, it will be same for the Admirals, the difference here that they don't have a lethal weapon such as bisento, the weapon that stopped Shanks' sword and stopped John Giant's sword with one hand.



Without their DF powers, Admirals are featless.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 5, 2016)

I see there are a lot of different ways to see the manga here

From Akainu high diffing the weakest Yonko to the weakest Yonko high diffing him


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 5, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> I see there are a lot of different ways to see the manga here
> 
> From Akainu high diffing the weakest Yonko to the weakest Yonko high diffing him



Well, eventually Akainu will have more going for him than Big Mom or even Kaido as they aren't going to be Luffy's final tests. BB and Akainu will be so Akainu has to be stronger than at least 1 Yonkou.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Mar 5, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> with wb dead, its fair game between admirals and yonko (eos bb being an exception). akainu has a chance against any of the yonko.  fuji prolly doesnt tho.



This pretty much sums it up


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Blackbeard isn't the weakest yonko, and certainly not for the silly "he isn't at his peak" reason. Peak Blackbeard is supposed to be pirate king level. So him not being at his peak isn't a reason for him to be the weakest yonko when yonkos are below the level of a pirate king. With that being said, i think Akainu extreme diffs the weakest yonko


----------



## Biased as Fuck (Mar 5, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> Weakest Yonko > Strongest Admiral



hmmm go on...


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 5, 2016)

How many of these thread of have been made now and how much closer we are to a answer than the last time a thread like this was made?


----------



## trance (Mar 5, 2016)

Against the strongest Admiral, I'd only give the strongest Yonko the nod against him. The others are pretty debatable, IMO.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 7, 2016)

convict said:


> My personal (completely arbitrary) ranking as of now:
> 
> Kaido > Shanks >/= Akainu ~ Big Mom > Blackbeard ~ Kizaru >/= Fujitora
> 
> So basically there is a decent overlap with the trend favoring Yonkou.





Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> w-what's wrong with what he said?
> 
> 
> Yami sucks you in and nullifies your df ( i think?) while quake fruit just... quakes. Akainu has shown he can take those quakes and recover from them after a short break
> ...



He thinks that Akainu is stronger than 2 Yonkous. He thinks Fujitora is near if not equal to Kizaru.  He thinks Shanks wouldn't piss Akainu out of existence.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 7, 2016)

DavyChan said:


> He thinks that Akainu is stronger than 2 Yonkous. He thinks Fujitora is near if not equal to Kizaru.  He thinks Shanks wouldn't piss Akainu out of existence.



Whoever he is he's wrong


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 7, 2016)

Akainu likely stands a chance against any Yonkou. Maybe he'd be at a slight disadvantage against the strongest and a slight advantage against the weakest? I dunno. All I do know is I couldn't in good faith say that a Yonkou definitely beats Akainu. Don't think there's anyone out there who can go against Akainu with a 100% win chance.

All this is predicated on Kaido's title not being as definitive as some think, because I don't think it is that definitive. If it is, obviously Akainu would for sure lose to at least one Yonkou.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 7, 2016)

Coruscation said:


> Akainu likely stands a chance against any Yonkou. Maybe he'd be at a slight disadvantage against the strongest and a slight advantage against the weakest? I dunno. All I do know is I couldn't in good faith say that a Yonkou definitely beats Akainu. *Don't think there's anyone out there who can go against Akainu with a 100% win chance.*
> 
> All this is predicated on Kaido's title not being as definitive as some think, because I don't think it is that definitive. If it is, obviously Akainu would for sure lose to at least one Yonkou.



lol. I like your comedic style


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't make Akainu someone special, he has chance against Yonko because he has Hax (MAGMA) powers, just like Aokiji's ice powers has. Not because he has superior Haki, or superior durability, speed etc. In a proper match-up, he is no better than Sengoku, Fujitora or Kizaru etc. That's why he did nothing against Marco, just look how OLD Garp wrecked Marco, you will know the difference between Hax powers and the real superior fighters.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 7, 2016)

Blackbeard's only a Yonko because of his hax powers, I don't see the issue with Akainu's strength coming from his Devil Fruit.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 7, 2016)

Tenma said:


> Blackbeard's only a Yonko because of his hax powers, I don't see the issue with Akainu's strength coming from his Devil Fruit.



not even

BB is a yonko because of his planning

He needed 20 year plan to suck up to Whitebeard, to suck up to Government

in order to sneakily steal Thatch's fruit and WB's fruit, and to ninja kill WB, and to ninja steal WB's land

BB is the definition of a coward


----------



## X18999 (Mar 7, 2016)

People have built Akainu up in their heads as some kind of legendary admiral based off the *assumption* that he's going to be Luffy's final opponent.  His fight proved he was only slightly stronger than Aokiji and if he's stronger than Kizaru then it's only by the same amount.


----------



## trance (Mar 7, 2016)

X18999 said:


> People have built Akainu up in their heads as some kind of legendary admiral based off the *assumption* that he's going to be Luffy's final opponent.  His fight proved he was only slightly stronger than Aokiji and if he's stronger than Kizaru then it's only by the same amount.



There's a very distinguishable difference between an assumption being baseless and an assumption being plausible.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 7, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> There's a very distinguishable difference between an assumption being baseless and an assumption being plausible.



Except the final ware is not against the Marines.

It's against the entire WG.

The marines being the strongest part of the WG is pure opinionated. 

There are several people above Akainu in the WG.

This is a battle shonen.

Just like Dragon is strong, the true heads of the WG are going to be strong as fk as well. 

Likely stronger then Akainu and yet, there are MULTIPLE of them. 

Luffy is not only fighting one person in the final war. He is going to fight multiple people. Multiple admiral level people. Akainu is only going to be one of them if he's even one to begin with.

BB is the only person who is going to be able to fight one on one with a 100% EoS Luffy and for it to not be a one sided fight.


----------



## trance (Mar 7, 2016)

Guess which military force has been named part of the Three Great Powers? The Marines. Only other World Government organization to share that title is the Shichibukai.

As it stands, Admirals being generally acknowledged as the greatest fighters the World Government has to offer is the most plausible stance. 

Plus, we don't know what kind of events will happen between now and then. 

So please. Stop spouting conjectures.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 7, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Guess which military force has been named part of the Three Great Powers? The Marines. Only other World Government organization to share that title is the Shichibukai.
> 
> As it stands, Admirals being generally acknowledged as the greatest fighters the World Government has to offer is the most plausible stance.
> 
> ...



3 main powers of the sea you mean.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> not even
> 
> BB is a yonko because of his planning
> 
> ...



Or he's the definition of a pirate


----------



## Gohara (Mar 7, 2016)

Big Mam defeats Pre Time Skip Akainu with around high difficulty at most, IMO.


----------



## X18999 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Guess which military force has been named part of the Three Great Powers? The Marines. Only other World Government organization to share that title is the Shichibukai.
> 
> As it stands, Admirals being generally acknowledged as the greatest fighters the World Government has to offer is the most plausible stance.
> 
> ...



Akainu could be the strongest by far in the Marine... It doesn't mean thinking he's Luffy's final opponent isn't an assumption.

Hell, who's to say the Straw Hats even fight that war?

I think it would be better for someone like Kuzan/Dragon/Sabo to fight and defeat Akainu and become the new Fleet Admiral or simply to signify the complete defeat of the marines.

The point is thinking Akainu must be as strong as the best in this manga for an event that not confirmed is ridiculous.


----------



## trance (Mar 8, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> 3 main powers of the sea you mean.



Yea and the sea encompasses...like 70 or 80% of the planet? Potentially more? The third great power is the Yonkou and I don't believe any sensible poster would dispute their power/standing in the verse.



X18999 said:


> Akainu could be the strongest by far in the Marine... It doesn't mean thinking he's Luffy's final opponent isn't an assumption.



Pretty sure almost no one thinks Akainu will be Luffy's last opponent. 



> The point is thinking Akainu must be as strong as the best in this manga for an event that not confirmed is ridiculous.



It's honestly not ridiculous.


----------



## barreltheif (Mar 8, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Except the final ware is not against the Marines.
> It's against the entire WG.
> The marines being the strongest part of the WG is pure opinionated.
> There are several people above Akainu in the WG.
> ...




What makes you think that the final war will be SHs vs the WG?


----------



## Dunno (Mar 8, 2016)

It's most likely Akainu vs Big Mom. The latter one takes it, probably with very high diff or so.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 8, 2016)

If Akainu isn't the ultimate villain (he most likely isn't), he's most likely the penultimate villain (he most likely is). That's how Oda set it up at MF. That still makes him strong as all hell since the only one above that will be Blackbeard, who will be Pirate King level, and there isn't likely to be a long period with tons of growth in between Akainu and BB being fought.


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 8, 2016)

Coruscation said:


> If Akainu isn't the ultimate villain (he most likely isn't), he's most likely the penultimate villain (he most likely is). That's how Oda set it up at MF. That still makes him strong as all hell since the only one above that will be Blackbeard, who will be Pirate King level, and there isn't likely to be a long period with tons of growth in between Akainu and BB being fought.


Precisely the reason why i don't understand the BB weakest yonko trend. With the current manga pacing, end of serie isn't as far as people thinking. We're already starting to deal with yonkos. Blackbeard can't be the weakest at this point in time, no way in hell.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 8, 2016)

Gohara said:


> Big Mam defeats Pre Time Skip Akainu with around high difficulty at most, IMO.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 8, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Yea and the sea encompasses...like 70 or 80% of the planet? Potentially more? The third great power is the Yonkou and I don't believe any sensible poster would dispute their power/standing in the verse.



For all we know the WG has an army along with the Marines and 3 generals that can match the admirals.


----------



## Raiden34 (Mar 8, 2016)

Coruscation said:


> If Akainu isn't the ultimate villain (he most likely isn't), he's most likely the penultimate villain (he most likely is). That's how Oda set it up at MF. That still makes him strong as all hell since the only one above that will be Blackbeard, who will be Pirate King level, and there isn't likely to be a long period with tons of growth in between Akainu and BB being fought.



Sabo also needs a proper rival. Fujitora didn't suit him because of Fuji's personality, Akainu is perfect for this job.

Luffy doesn't have to beat every powerful guy in the series, there will be still plenty of powerful enemies and that's why Luffy has powerful allies.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 8, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Sabo also needs a proper rival. Fujitora didn't suit him because of Fuji's personality, Akainu is perfect for this job.
> 
> Luffy doesn't have to beat every powerful guy in the series, there will be still plenty of powerful enemies and that's why Luffy has powerful allies.



Sakazuki doesn't give a shit about Sabo.Not to mention Sakazuki is the only guy Luffy really hates.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 8, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Sabo also needs a proper rival. Fujitora didn't suit him because of Fuji's personality, Akainu is perfect for this job.
> 
> Luffy doesn't have to beat every powerful guy in the series, there will be still plenty of powerful enemies and that's why Luffy has powerful allies.



Akainu has a much bigger connection with Luffy than Sabo, killing Ace infront of his eyes at MF was a clear setup that Akainu will be the strongest Admiral he will face at EoS. Akainu's not going to be taken down before that and you'd be robbing Luffy's right really if Sabo was to beat Akainu. 

Luffy's going to defeat the strongest Yonkou which will be BB and the strongest Admiral which will be Akainu. He's not beating every single powerful guy here, the rest of the Admirals can be taken out by others.


----------



## trance (Mar 8, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> For all we know the WG has an army along with the Marines and 3 generals that can match the admirals.



>Listed as one of the Three Great Powers
>Listed as one of the five contenders for control/domination of the New World

Yea, it's doubtful to say the least. Like I said, the only other World Government affiliated organization with hype that can rival the Marines are the Shichibukai.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 9, 2016)

Kaiser said:


> Precisely the reason why i don't understand the BB weakest yonko trend. With the current manga pacing, end of serie isn't as far as people thinking. We're already starting to deal with yonkos. Blackbeard can't be the weakest at this point in time, no way in hell.



This.

Look how well BB did just after attaining WB's fruit. Now he's had years to practice using the strongest paramecia and the strongest logia, not to mention probably has hunted down/is hunting down additional fruits.

I will be very surprised if he's portrayed to be weaker than Big Mom at this point.


----------



## GucciBandana (Mar 17, 2016)

strongest Admiral vs weakest Yonkou = strongest Yonkou vs weakest Yonkou or strongest Admiral vs weakest Admiral, answer is obvious, and it will be high to extreme diff.

all 3 pre TS admirals fought the strongest Yonkou at the time 1 on 1, injured and old but still strongest man in the world at the time, Akainu and Kizaru both gained upper hand, while Aokiji seemingly about to gain the upper hand before interrupted.

there's no individual in the current OP verse with better feats than Akainu.


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 17, 2016)

Kaido & Teach > Akainu & Kizaru


----------

